# LDR and LDF Picture Thread!



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure whether this will take off or not, but who gives a fuck, right? There are plenty of people here who develop good friendships and romantic relationships with fellow members. I think we should have a place to celebrate that. It would be nice to see how many other people have met up as a result of this crazy awesome place. Celebrate friendships, romance, and good times, yo! :3 I wanna see pikshurs of your long-distance meet-ups! Let's do this.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> Not sure whether this will take off or not, but who gives a fuck, right? There are plenty of people here who develop good friendships and romantic relationships with fellow members. I think we should have a place to celebrate that. It would be nice to see how many other people have met up as a result of this crazy awesome place. Celebrate friendships, romance, and good times, yo! :3 I wanna see pikshurs of your long-distance meet-ups! Let's do this.


Lol regarding friendships I think we should post whichever photos are still left from the TinyChat days.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> Lol regarding friendships I think we should post whichever photos are still left from the TinyChat days.


Haaaa. I've got some good ones for sure


----------

